# Tool Restorations >  Shot blast cabinet door latch

## thehomeengineer

Hi All
On closing the door of my shot blast cabinet the door latch fell apart from wear and tear. My first thought was to just buy a replacement but trying to get an exact match was impossible and I didnt really want to drill additional holes. So the only option was to make a new one. 
 Old worn out latch

Photos showing excessive wear.

  New latch painted

  In place and works really well 

This only took a hour and half to make so pleased with the result.

Thank you for viewing 
The Home Engineer

----------

baja (Apr 7, 2020),

Priemsy (Apr 6, 2020)

----------

